# Tiny I.C. finished



## Stefan-K (Feb 15, 2015)

I wanted to show the finished Engine in the Build thread but i found the thread is closed. So i post the pictures here. My finished Version of the Tiny I.C. originally designed by putputman.
The engine has no classic carburator. It runs on gasoline Vapor instead. The speed can be adjusted by mixing some extra air to the gasmixture. Rich mixture speeds it up, lean slows it down.
Watch the running engine here: [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=teg4INIfUIw[/ame]


Stefan Koehler

*Thank`s very much for the nice comments here. This engine build would not have been possible without the help and advice of so many nice people*.


----------



## hussien95 (Feb 15, 2015)

Very nice engine
Good job
Thm:Thm:Thm:Thm:


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Feb 15, 2015)

Very nice and cleanly built engine. Congratulations.---Brian


----------



## cwelkie (Feb 15, 2015)

Your attention to detail is remarkable and shows in every aspect of this build.
Of particular interest (strangely perhaps) are the fuel line couplings - nice touch.
Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## putputman (Feb 15, 2015)

Beautiful engine. I really like the speed control you have with the vapor carburetor.


----------



## GailInNM (Feb 15, 2015)

Very nice Stefan.
I don't know how or why the original thread was closed.  The forum software does strange things some times.  I Unlocked the thread and put a link to this thread in it. For the benefit of newer readers, the original thread on Tiny is at:

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/showthread.php?t=7397

Work this nice deserves to be shown in both places anyway. 

Congratulations on a very successful build.
Gail in NM


----------



## ShopShoe (Feb 16, 2015)

Stefan-K,

That is a very nice engine and displayed well. I think the wooden base adds a lot to the nice presentation. It also runs very well.

Thank you for posting.

--ShopShoe


----------



## bouch (Feb 16, 2015)

Stefan-K said:


> I wanted to show the finished Engine in the Build thread but i found the thread is closed. So i post the pictures here. My finished Version of the Tiny I.C. originally designed by putputman.
> The engine has no classic carburator. It runs on gasoline Vapor instead. The speed can be adjusted by mixing some extra air to the gasmixture. Rich mixture speeds it up, lean slows it down.
> Watch the running engine here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=teg4INIfUIw
> Stefan Koehler



LOVE the display base!  That's an idea that I'm probably gonna steal some day...  ;D 8)


----------



## fourstroke (Feb 28, 2015)

Lovely engine Stefan
You are a true crafstman
Regards
Dougie


----------



## Fluffy (Feb 28, 2015)

Beautifully done Stefan, congratulations. Excellent workmanship.
Regards,
Don.


----------



## ToniTD1490 (Apr 8, 2016)

Congratulations on a very nice built!  I love it.  Could you give to me a detail about air carburator? 
It`s a well done work.
ToniTD


----------



## gug (Jun 2, 2016)

Nice job Is it possible to get a drawing or dwg  file for this engine


----------



## gbritnell (Jun 2, 2016)

Hi gug, 
If you go to Downloads and search for Tiny I.C. you will find the files. 
How about posting an introduction to yourself, who you are, what you machining interests are etc. 
gbritnell


----------



## kadora (Jun 3, 2016)

Really nice nice engine .
How did you do the High Voltage sign on your fifth picture?


----------



## Stefan-K (Jun 6, 2016)

kadora said:


> Really nice nice engine .
> How did you do the High Voltage sign on your fifth picture?


Hi
This little sign is a Casting made of Brass. I soldered a holder on the backside and painted it red. After drying, I sanded off the excess paint to bring out the upstanding Brass. The sign itself was ready available in a model railroad-shop.


----------



## Stefan-K (Jun 6, 2016)

kadora said:


> Really nice nice engine .
> How did you do the High Voltage sign on your fifth picture?


Hi
This little sign is a Casting made of Brass. I soldered a holder on the backside and painted it red. After drying, I sanded off the excess paint to bring out the upstanding Brass. The sign itself was ready available in a model railroad-shop.


----------

